# Century City bike path?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

I saw on santa monica blvd there's a bike path near Century City mall toward Hollywood. Where does this start from? Is this a safe ride, even surrounded by lots of cars?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

bike path? or painted bike lane on SM Blvd?


----------



## the omegaman (Nov 16, 2007)

no path, and lane is sporadic at best. see link below for LACO paths and lanes. a few holes here and there, but overall pretty accurate and up to date, and a good starting point

LADOT Bicycle Services - Bicycling in Los Angeles - Bicycle Maps


----------

